# What could Monarch be up to?



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

david-5877 said:


> Scott's Reply





david-5877 said:


> Nobody is itchin' more than me David. It's a downright rash! The Ghost should be ready for production very soon. The moon suit will follow fast and there are two more very nice surprises before we will see the fly. Actually four more nice surprises. Two of the test shots I now have. 2009 will be a year where the deadlines are met. 2008 is more of learn to walk before you run year.
> 
> Scott


Based on some observations I’ve made from ebay buying habits of Mr. Monarch, could one of the surprises be The Amazing Colossal Man?

On Feb 21, 2008 he purchased two movies, The Amazing Colossal Man and its sequel War of the Colossal Beast.

Then on April 15, 2008 two copies of Famous Monsters of Filmland #53 which features a real scary head shot of the Colossal Man.











Both are excellent research/source material for a new kit. The movies for overall pose and base ideas and the magazine to nail the facial deformities.

Can anyone tell me if this is in the public domain? If it is I’ll bet we’ll be lookin’ at an awesome kit late this year or early next.


RK


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Hesh up!*

Gettin' folk hetted up with yer wild speculations...yer a bad boy, Roy!

Mark McTsk


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Not wild, observant. But, what if........ :devil:

RK


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Rumor monger !!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I believe you Roy. Now I'd better let everyone on the modelling sites know Monarch is doing a colossal man kit.........:devil:

Chris.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Let's suppose you are right, Roy. Let's suppose Monarch _is _going to do a *Colossal* model... Here's what I hope he'll decide to do: TWO DIFFERENT HEADS ( ala the Moebius Captain Action kit ) and TWO DIFFERENT NAMEPLATES, in order that the kit can be built as either THE COLOSSAL MAN - or - THE COLOSSAL BEAST.

Frankly, I think it would also increase sales as there are many of us modelers who would feel compelled to build it _both _ways.

- GJS


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

What's that waskly MONARCH up to?










Devious deeds no doubt.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

That's a pretty good piece of Detective work there RK. That would be a cool kit!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Man when that thread came out asking what kits to produce...the Colossal Beast was one of my picks...that would be very cool and yeah it's in the public domain.. Great detective work Roy!:thumbsup: The two heads per kit would explain Scotts' hesitant reply stating 'Two kits...or Four' The possibilities are endless...but your rational has merit:woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

When I saw this thread I had to check it out.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=219043

Now I'm curious so I look for the auction, when I find it I looked at what he's bought, maybe for kit ideas and WHA-LA, The Colossal Man!

RK


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Following your lead Roy I also checked what he bought and found he bought the Angry Red Planet dvd ,,,that rat/spider creature would make a sweet model also :thumbsup:
Mcdee

and again Public Domain...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Now let's not go jumping to any conclusions modelling buddies..........

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Now would we do that, Chris? This is simply conjecture and speculation...nothing in stone...(but I'm buying lots of the Colossal Beast when its 'released)
Mcdee


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Whoa, look at some of the other stuff he's bought... why would someone need that much glue? :roll:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

The Collosal Beast's not a subject that appeals to me I'm afraid.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Maybe Scotts' going to include a tube of glue with each kit sold
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Maybe Scotts' going to include a tube of glue with each kit sold
> Mcdee


That would be COLOSSAL!!!!

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

In other news, Monarch has issued a restraining order against Roy Kirchoff for stalking...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

LMFAO...Thanks John..... just spewed coffee all over my computer 
Mcdee

A Colossal...Beastly mess to clean up !


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I hope Monarch does the Colossal man as a kit.That was one of many fav scifi 50's movies:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Now here's something COLOSSAL :



darkwanderer said:


> Thanx kit-junkie.


Now you know what the Fly sees !
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The Colossal Boobies!!!

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The Hunchfront of Notre Dames sister!!!!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Okay, my bosom friends, I'm going to nipple things in the bud. We'll just have to make the breast of the situation and wait until Scott chooses to be up front with us about his future plans. So let's not milk these speculations any more, bcups we should all be building the models we've already got!

Mark McG.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I think Mark is trying to send some kind of subliminal message in his post!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

He has pointed to a couple of TIPS alright  and I'm sure he'll keep us abreast of any new developments...not to over inflate his meaning but Mark seldom lets an issue sag, and he is right...Scott will be showing off a few brand new models at this years Wonderfest and nothing that has been discussed yet either. BRAND NEW :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats just another good reason for everyone to go to WF. At least everyone that can make it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm seriously considering going to Wonderfest, of course now I need a passport but what the heck...it's going to be so cool. I heard from Scott and there are going to be 4 new kits...and not Glow variant kits...4 New kits before the Fly,'whose names have not yet seen the light of day' that he will be unveiling at Wonderfest. Scott went on to say,' But I have to say of everything that is coming down the pipe, my all time favorite kit is in Jeff Yaghers' hands right now. I absolutly love this kit. It is better than anything we have done in the past, and so true to Aurora, it makes me swoon. I would never use the words 'instant classic' but this new figure just melts my heart. I think it is because of the face that Jeff sculpted.....Can't wait to show you'.....................
So all together Monarch will have 9 kits to their credit ...Nosferatu,Glow Nosferatu, the Ghost, the Moon Suit, 4 New Figure kits (TBA at wonderfest) & the Fly.....It's going to be a cool time at Wonderfest :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I am excited as well...just hope that they are NOT WF Exclusives like the Dr. J kit was...unless some of less fortunate to go to WF have the chance to get them too!

MMM


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> I heard from Scott and there are going to be 4 new kits...and not Glow variant kits...4 New kits before the Fly,'whose names have not yet seen the light of day' that he will be unveiling at Wonderfest. Scott went on to say,' But I have to say of everything that is coming down the pipe, my all time favorite kit is in Jeff Yaghers' hands right now. I absolutly love this kit. It is better than anything we have done in the past, and so true to Aurora, it makes me swoon. I would never use the words 'instant classic' but this new figure just melts my heart. I think it is because of the face that Jeff sculpted.....Can't wait to show you'.....................


We have to wait until JULY???!!! Without a HINT???!!!! Wasn't one of Bela's lines somewhere along the way: "What delicious torture." 

What wonderful news! And whatever these are we're waiting for....I want some.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> In other news, Monarch has issued a restraining order against Roy Kirchoff for stalking...


LMFAO........ Very funny MR. P 

I'm glad to see the thread made it back from boob humor. :woohoo:

This is probably the forth or fifth thread that's degenerated because of one over inflated photo. 

--Still young at heart--

RK


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I bet a nickle the Lon Chaney Phantom is one of the kits...Any takers?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I am excited as well...just hope that they are NOT WF Exclusives like the Dr. J kit was...unless some of less fortunate to go to WF have the chance to get them too!
> 
> MMM


NOPE...This is just the introduction to a bunch of NEW kits that will be available to one and all :thumbsup:

And Roy ...I only posted the picture of the young lady because...er...uh..well I...OK I had no good reason...anyway looks like we're all in for a few Great Years of modeling...:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

otto said:


> I bet a nickle the Lon Chaney Phantom is one of the kits...Any takers?


I'll take that bet and hope I lose....'cause that would be one SWEEEEET Kit and well worth losing a nickel for
Mcdee


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Mc, If you can make it to WF by all means go for it. Announcements like Monarchs are just icing on a huge model/scifi cake. :hat: 
RK


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope you get to go to WF Mcdee. I'll put my orders in with you, shall I?
Seriously though, if you go, I hope you have a great time!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh Man it would be heaven...you're right Roy I mean I'd do the trip just to see what Monarch has to unveil...but Moebius is going to announce a bunch of stuff also...:thumbsup:...I'd probably have a heart attack...but what a way to go...I honestly haven't been this excited in years. Well if at all possible...I'm there guys! But either way, I'm totally blown away by all these tantalizing prospects as to the kits that we are all going to get. If I do go Chris... I'd be happy to take your order:thumbsup:
Mcdee
PS...Scott told me that he is going to make all his Posters available through his soon to open 'on line' store...so there is lots of neat stuff in the making !


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Man when that thread came out asking what kits to produce...the Colossal Beast was one of my picks...that would be very cool and yeah it's in the public domain.. Great detective work Roy!:thumbsup: The two heads per kit would explain Scotts' hesitant reply stating 'Two kits...or Four' The possibilities are endless...but your rational has merit:woohoo:
> Mcdee


To take that a step further how about inter changable hands: One pair hold a palm tree over his head (1st film) the other holding a Bus (2nd)


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It'd be nice if Scott or Frank decided to make a Dr Phibes kit........

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> PS...Scott told me that he is going to make all his Posters available through his soon to open 'on line' store...so there is lots of neat stuff in the making !


That is good news! I love the one with the monsters all over it. Having them signed by Scott and Gary would be cool too! Perhaps that may possibly be some of the signed exclusive material? I am excited about the prospect of some posters!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Auroranut said:


> It'd be nice if Scott or Frank decided to make a Dr Phibes kit........
> 
> Chris.


I'll second that...  
Any styrene kit with a good likeness of V. Price will get my business.



Jimmy B said:


> To take that a step further how about inter changable hands: One pair hold a palm tree over his head (1st film) the other holding a Bus (2nd)


I like the way your thinking Chris!

RK


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> I heard from Scott and there are going to be 4 new kits...and not Glow variant kits...4 New kits before the Fly,'whose names have not yet seen the light of day' that he will be unveiling at Wonderfest. Scott went on to say,' But I have to say of everything that is coming down the pipe, my all time favorite kit is in Jeff Yaghers' hands right now. I absolutely love this kit. It is better than anything we have done in the past, and so true to Aurora, it makes me swoon. I would never use the words 'instant classic' but this new figure just melts my heart. I think it is because of the face that Jeff sculpted.....Can't wait to show you'.....................:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Here's a couple of new clues about this kit: This New kit base doesn't actually have any bones for a change...but it does have this really cool snake, and a nice scary new Yagher Spider...and a lizard too (also new) Does that help any? Scott McKillop

This kit will be one of at least 4...maybe 5 New kits unveiled at Wonderfest in just 2 months...I guessed a new Creature from the Black Lagoon but I was wrong...So what do you guys think it could be...Man Yagher must be one busy guy:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Here's a couple of new clues about this kit: This New kit base doesn't actually have any bones for a change...but it does have this really cool snake, and a nice scary new Yagher Spider...and a lizard too (also new) Does that help any? Scott McKillop
> 
> This kit will be one of at least 4...maybe 5 New kits unveiled at Wonderfest in just 2 months...I guessed a new Creature from the Black Lagoon but I was wrong...So what do you guys think it could be...Man Yagher must be one busy guy:thumbsup:
> Mcdee





Do you know for definite that you're wrong mcdougal? It sounds very much like the Aurora Creature base.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah my guess was the Creature but Scott said," No no Creature. Something less scary but IMO, just as cool, maybe more." 
I don't know what 'IMO' stands for ? I've no idea what it could be but Scott is really impressed with Jeff Yaghers' sculpt of the face....so it's definetly a figure kit and not my second guess,( customizing kit)...old Aurora kits that had bones on the base?...the Creature...the Wolfman... the Forgotten Prisoner and that's it. Jeff Yagher just released the FP box art kit through MIM so that pretty much leaves the Wolfman...but I don't think the wolfman is less scary than the Creature, and a snake ,spider and lizard withe the Wolfman? I just don't know... sorry for rambling...kind of thinking as I post...any Ideas anyone??
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Yeah my guess was the Creature but Scott said," No no Creature. Something less scary but IMO, just as cool, maybe more."
> I don't know what 'IMO' stands for ? I've no idea what it could be but Scott is really impressed with Jeff Yaghers' sculpt of the face....so it's definetly a figure kit and not my second guess,( customizing kit)...old Aurora kits that had bones on the base?...the Creature...the Wolfman... the Forgotten Prisoner and that's it. Jeff Yagher just released the FP box art kit through MIM so that pretty much leaves the Wolfman...but I don't think the wolfman is less scary than the Creature, and a snake ,spider and lizard withe the Wolfman? I just don't know... sorry for rambling...kind of thinking as I post...any Ideas anyone??
> Mcdee



Hmm!!!!! That's got me thinking now. I wouldn't have thought a Wolfman would have a lizard, snake and spider too. I've looked at the potential ideas list that Monarch gave us on the Resin the Barbarian article but I can't really see anything that would go with that base. Unless it's another amphibian man type creature.

IMO stands for "In my opinion!"


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thinking back to what Scott said...these are New kits, not variants, so maybe it's a kit that will compliment another old Aurora kit...it's really got me scratching the old noggin (but I'm lovin' every minute)...2 months until Wonderfest...2months to figure this riddle out :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

2months to figure this riddle
Mcdee[/QUOTE said:


> "THAT'S IT, CHARLIE BROWN!" It's The Riddler! Gotta be.... or maybe not.
> 
> It could be.....anything. It was fun watching the kids try and guess what was in their Christmas presents, but it was also fun knowing that we'd got them something really cool that they were going to love.
> 
> I'll bet our friends at Monarch are having as much fun with this (if not more) than we are. Tres cool, guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I've just been reading this RTB article and Scott says.......




'Scott: The other original kits in the works are top secret. But new sculpts will be the rule at Monarch. Reissues would be the exception. All things are pending licensing agreements. Kit No. 4 marks the beginning of licensed properties. Of this kit, I can tell you that it is a licensed property of a para-military character. Original. Vehicles: That's a tough one because Frank (of Moebius) has that nicely sewn up Non-figure?!?!?! 


Para military figure?????? Doesn't sound like the kind of thing that would have that base either though.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> I've just been reading this RTB article and Scott says.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G.I. Joe?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

GI Joe ??? Now what kind of a Monster Model is That ? We don't want no Stinkin' GI Freakin' Joe model... (sorry that was the uncontrollable 10 year old again...Man a Shrink would have a field day on this forum)

Anywho... Scott may have switched up the order of releases again...meaning the fourth kit may not be the 'paramilitary' kit, just like his second release was going to be the Moon Suit...that one will actually be his fourth release...Nosferatu, glow Nosferatu, the Ghost, the Moon Suit...4 MYSTERY kits...and then the Fly...Hey could the Moon Suit be considered Paramilitary?
Man I come up with more Questions than answers 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Paramilitary? Dutch from Predator? Just a silly thought.....

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Gomer Pyle on BIVWAC?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes that must be it... Arnold (as Dutch) kicking the living crap out of Gomer Pyle with a new snake ...lizard...and scary spider, (sculpted by Jeff Yagher) looking on...it's all clear to me now HA HA HA HE HE HE HE HOO HOO HOO :freak:
oops time for my medication again....
Mcdee

ps...thinking about it Chris...Dutch would be a pretty cool kit !


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You could have Sgt. Bilko taking bets on the side! A 3 figure dio kit!!! Cool! Put me down for a gross!!

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Para means airborne, am I right? It could be Sad Sack swinging from the end of a rope!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

*Paramilitary* designates forces whose function and organization are similar to those of a professional military force, but which are not regarded as having the same status. from the online dictionary--I'm nowhere near that smart 

It's Dawg the bounty hunter going after the guy in Mexico! :thumbsup: YES!! :woohoo: I'll buy that!

A Taliban fighter complete with a mortar and extra rounds? Che Guevara in the jungle? GI Joe with Kung Fu Grip? The Three Amigos? Blazing Saddles campfire scene? ...I give...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

There are you happy Scott?...You've driven all these fine Monarch Club Board members quit MAD... mind you we were pretty much on the brink to begin with....more clues... we need MORE CLUES !!!
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Para-fink!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Para Fink and the Glowing Voyagers :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

So it's not Dawg the bounty hunter, A Taliban fighter complete with a mortar and extra rounds, Che Guevara in the jungle, GI Joe with Kung Fu Grip, The Three Amigos or Blazing Saddles campfire scene?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I figured you were right on the money until you mentioned the Blazing Saddles Campfire scene...that scene made lizards, snakes and spiders (Sculpted by Jeff Yagher) scurry away for their lives...so it couldn't be that 
Mcdee
PS WELCOME TO PAGE 5 !


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> I figured you were right on the money until you mentioned the Blazing Saddles Campfire scene...that scene made lizards, snakes and spiders (Sculpted by Jeff Yagher) scurry away for their lives...so it couldn't be that
> Mcdee
> PS WELCOME TO PAGE 5 !


Wow! That kit would be a gas!

"Da bomb" as The Kid says.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> I figured you were right on the money until you mentioned the Blazing Saddles Campfire scene...


It was completely unintentional. I had a glue fume flashback.



mrmurph said:


> Wow! That kit would be a gas!


Smacks forehead and sighs...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

There were a few flashes back at that scene.(nothing to do with glue...everything to do with beans)...even scared the horses 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I like DFs guess! A parafink kit would be cool!!

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Taliban Fighter with mortar and extra rounds....ahahahahaha....GOOD ONE! You could probably bash a wolfman kit and get Dawg out of it. I am just as excited as everyone else here to see what the new stuff may be. Let's keep guessing....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> I don't know what 'IMO' stands for ?


"In my opinion." - standard internet shorthand.
See also "IMHO," which is the same with "humble" added.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the lesson in newspeak ala computer jargon I'm still learning...first touched a computer about 14 months ago...still type with one finger...really
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Is there a list of these abbreviations somewhere? I have the same trouble with the lingo Mcdee!! You're not the only one fingered typist out there!!

Chris.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't say it's a kit that I've ever wanted but I wonder if it's Rambo?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> I can't say it's a kit that I've ever wanted but I wonder if it's Rambo?


It definitely sounds like something along those lines.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm going MENTAL over one kit...and there are 3 others to consider...Scott keeps secrets better than than the Warren Commission...on the upside... in two months we'll know all these answers...but still a few more clues wouldn't hurt...Scott said this kit was..."so true to Aurora" so I'm still convinced it is in the Monster Model genre and will fit in with the original 13...but man I'm still just guessing 
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> I'm going MENTAL over one kit...and there are 3 others to consider...Scott keeps secrets better than than the Warren Commission...on the upside... in two months we'll know all these answers...but still a few more clues wouldn't hurt...Scott said this kit was..."so true to Aurora" so I'm still convinced it is in the Monster Model genre and will fit in with the original 13...but man I'm still just guessing
> Mcdee


You know, I really like the fact that we have the best of both worlds.....Frank tells us everything and Scott tells us nothing. And for some strange reason I like the fact that Scott keeps everything under wraps. However if Frank did that I think I would explode!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Now there's a thought, Fink guts all over the joint !!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

the Dabbler said:


> Now there's a thought, Fink guts all over the joint !!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE:After many failed attempts at getting one off of ebay because the price was just ridiculously expensive. I got one directly from Monarch for the 24.99 price tag. It's a two in one also. Has the glow parts in it. I really wanted one of these kits and was super bummed when they were sold out everywhere. I'm a happy camper now.
_________________
Flying Tiger Scale Model Builders QUOTE

Just copied this from the Clubhouse Styrene Dreams forum...Looks like Glow Nosferatu is Here :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> QUOTE:After many failed attempts at getting one off of ebay because the price was just ridiculously expensive. I got one directly from Monarch for the 24.99 price tag. It's a two in one also. Has the glow parts in it. I really wanted one of these kits and was super bummed when they were sold out everywhere. I'm a happy camper now.
> _________________
> Flying Tiger Scale Model Builders QUOTE
> 
> ...


eggcellent! I have to check this out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I just traded a couple of e-mails with Scott and found out those aren't actually glow parts. As he put it: "They are sort of test shot pieces to make sure that the opacity of the future glow plastic is suitable. Zero phosphorescent content." Still, a unusual piece of the first Nosferatu run.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Todd and McD. An "in between" kit.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Duck Fink said:


> Thanks for the info, Todd and McD. An "in between" kit.


Making it a rather 'rare' find...cool... sorry for jumping the gun,guys...I was really hoping that Glow Nossy had hit the shores 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Understandable Mcdee. It's probably Scott throwing a bone to the peasants.......

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah...he probably gets a kick out of knowing anything he does in Ontario is reported around the world in a matter of minutes.... lucky he didn't buy his wife some frilly undies on Ebay...could you imagine what the forums would have reported? (myself included)
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------

